# What is this?



## PAXpress (Sep 22, 2011)

Help if you can. Violet underside of leaves green on top. Very little growth in last few weeks. Anyone help me pinpoint what this one is?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's a non-aquatic _Hemigraphis_.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Ahhh nooo PAX you got taken by the LFS! Non-aquatic plant... 

Don't worry most of us bought this plant at one time or another accidentally


----------

